# Christmas at Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista, 12/19 - 12/ $700



## tcruse (Nov 4, 2015)

Orlando, FL Two bedroom, Two bathroom Suite for the week of 12/19 - 12/26 $700

Among the most ideally located and well-appointed Walt Disney World Good Neighbor® Hotels, Blue Tree Resort offers the perfect place to enjoy a much-needed, stress-free vacation. We offer comfortable accommodations, tons of convenient amenities, plenty of fun daily activities and easy access to Orlando’s greatest attractions. Some desirable features include:
•Four outdoor heated pools, two whirlpool spas and a wading pool
•An on-site miniature golf course, as well as tennis, basketball and volleyball courts
•Complimentary scheduled shuttle services to nearby attractions
•Daily on-property activities and events, great for families
•A game room, shuffleboard area and outdoor playground
•A fully equipped fitness center
•Free parking with 24-hour security
•Laundry facilities
•And more!

Please PM or email if interested.


----------



## springhill (Nov 5, 2015)

Is this Westgate or RCI?


----------



## tcruse (Nov 5, 2015)

It's Westgate


----------



## tcruse (Nov 17, 2015)

Still available Make an offer


----------



## tcruse (Nov 22, 2015)

Make an offer


----------



## tcruse (Nov 24, 2015)

$600.00 for 7 days at Christmas


----------



## Cinswin69 (Dec 17, 2015)

Is this still available


----------

